# The Ciiffs Club vs the Cliffs Resort



## pacheco18 (Jun 2, 2016)

Friends of mine are interested in going to Kauai and there is availability for a Getaway at both resorts.  What is the difference between them?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 3, 2016)

pacheco18 said:


> Friends of mine are interested in going to Kauai and there is availability for a Getaway at both resorts.  What is the difference between them?



There is very little distinction.  They are the same resort.  But I think that each description applies to different units and different check in days.  

I've re-toured the resort and it looks nice.  Some units may have slightly nicer locations than others but - - hey - - it's Kauai/Hawaii.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 10, 2016)

When are the getaways for that you saw? Summer or out of the school calendar?


----------



## vbk (Jul 2, 2016)

pacheco18 said:


> Friends of mine are interested in going to Kauai and there is availability for a Getaway at both resorts.  What is the difference between them?



Exactly, they are the same overall resort just different units. We traded there for our honeymoon in 2009, great stay and location. Now we have a week across the street at Ali'i Kai.


----------



## waj80831 (Mar 2, 2017)

The Cliffs Resort are units that are offered to an exchange company by the owners that live there year round.

The Cliffs Club are actual timeshare units that are exchanged or rented out by the Cliffs if not reserved by the timeshare owners.

They are on the same property.


----------



## dude-luv (Jun 8, 2017)

As a former owner of a timeshare in the The Cliff's Club and as a new owner in the Cliff's Resort, both are associations within the Cliffs.  Owners in the Cliff's Club are divided into three seasons and book within their season.  Owners in the Cliffs Resort can book anytime throughout the year.  Each has its advantages.  The Cliff's Resort owners have access to a much wider inventory.  From a previous post I made in 2010 on TUG, there is a list of the available inventory for each association.  To my knowledge, unless I am uninformed, I do not believe that The Cliffs Resort are units that are offered to an exchange company; otherwise, I would not have a deed for my timeshare.  You can certainly pay your maintenance fees and deposit your week to an exchange company (as I sometimes do).  I do believe that DRI and perhaps Shell own weeks at the Cliffs that they use in their own systems.  It is also true that some occupants at the Cliffs actually own their units (not as timeshare units).  Some will rent them out and others will reside there permanently (I'm jealous).


----------



## youppi (Jun 9, 2017)

dude-luv said:


> As a former owner of a timeshare in the The Cliff's Club and as a new owner in the Cliff's Resort, both are associations within the Cliffs.  Owners in the Cliff's Club are divided into three seasons and book within their season.  Owners in the Cliffs Resort can book anytime throughout the year.  Each has its advantages.  The Cliff's Resort owners have access to a much wider inventory.  From a previous post I made in 2010 on TUG, there is a list of the available inventory for each association.  To my knowledge, unless I am uninformed, I do not believe that The Cliffs Resort are units that are offered to an exchange company; otherwise, I would not have a deed for my timeshare.  You can certainly pay your maintenance fees and deposit your week to an exchange company (as I sometimes do).  I do believe that DRI and perhaps Shell own weeks at the Cliffs that they use in their own systems.  It is also true that some occupants at the Cliffs actually own their units (not as timeshare units).  Some will rent them out and others will reside there permanently (I'm jealous).


The Cliffs is not anymore affiliated with DRI. The affiliation terminated between Aug 30, 2016 and Nov 13, 2016.


----------

